# 150 gallon high tech&light tank....



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

*INTRO*
Wow, i must say i have seen some stunning tanks on here. I am pretty new to this hobby as far as plants go, but i have kept fresh water fish, and reefs for years. My introduction to this hobby was accidently stumbling onto Amano's tanks, as well as the top ten tanks in a magazine. In many of my cichlid tanks i have always kept live plants as apposed to plastic, but never anything as seriouse as this. I am starting this build thread in hopes to learn your wonderful hobby as well as document my tank. So if your here and read this long post please offer me some advice.

*Tank *
My tank is an AGA 150 gallon tank. Tank was purchased in my attempts to set up a large reef. I have actually been sitting on this tank for 6 months waiting to start it up. Due to a move i decided to hold off until we moved, giving me time to build a custom stand, and aquire and sell my salt equipment. The tank is reef ready :icon_sad: and will drain to a sump beneath. I have built my stand pipes very tall to eliminate turbulance in my overflows to keep gas exchange to a minimum.

*Equipment List*

*Have*
1.Tank
2.Sump
3.Return Pump
4.Two reactors i will use for carbon and other chem. filtration.
5.Mag12 return pump
6.2x250w metal halides

*Need*
1. Co2 system ( Need help on this. Was thinking semi automatic on account i want to budget about 150$ to this. Is this one any good?)
http://www.drsfostersmith.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=3578+3747+9935&pcatid=9935
2. Bio-Balls
3. Rock
4. Substrate (need lots of help here, no idea what to use)
5. Ferts (again no clue please help)

If i have missed anything please help and bring to my attention. It is my goal to do this right and jump in head first. Now for some images of what i have so far.

1.Tank









Stand i built 









Tank and stand









Lights










Please feel free to take me under yalls wings and guide me to excellence.


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

Also inhabitant wise, i was wondering if anyone had any success keeping tropheus in a heavily planted tank? 

I think it would be awesome to see a huge school of pineapples or rainbows in my tank. mixed in with some cockatoo apistos.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

I like the baby in the tank, heck with the plants. :hihi:
Nice size tank!

Substrate: Eco-Complete, Flourite, and ADA substrates have gotten mostly positive reviews here. I have had flourite before and liked it, but i switched to ADA Amazonia II and like it even better. ADA tends to be more expensive though, so if you're on a short budget, you may want to go with Eco-Complete or Flourite. There are also other products that some people have found to be good for growing plants, i'm sure someone will comment on this.

Co2: Don't know much about it. A 10-20 gallon co2 tank would probably be ideal for a 150 gallon, if you get one smaller you'll have to constantly refill it. But i do think that a lot of the co2 you inject into the water will be lost due to the overflow, so this may be a problem.

Ferts: Pfertz.com may be a good place to look. I use it and am very happy with the results.

Hope this helps a little, and welcome to the forum!
AzFishKid


----------



## MrMoped (Sep 13, 2008)

I love my Cockatoo Apistos! best personality FW fish i've seen in a long time. 

With a tank that big get some large pieces of driftwood and drill out some holes, fish love to dart in and out of hollow logs. And with those fish you want they'll have a good home where you put it, rather than them finding their own resting place hidden in the back of the tank where you can't see them. Learned that through trial and error.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Awesome tank! I love the big boys!
Just to add to what azfk said, you can get all of those things at greenleafaquariums.com Orlando is a member of this forum and has excellent customer service. He has different types of ferts, a wide selction of co2 regulators (you can get just the regulator or the reg + the co2 cylinder) I would go with the biggest co2 cylinder possible. You can also get your substrate from GLA or locally if you don't want to have to pay for shipping on it, but most likely the local prices will be a little bit higher to make up for shipping. It just depends on how much more expensive it would be locally. 
I highly recommend aquasoil amazonia I. You can get that from http://www.adgshop.com/Aqua_Soil_Amazonia_p/104-021.htm.

The overflows will most likely outgas a lot of your co2, but if you do a durso overflow- http://www.dursostandpipes.com/ then you will both reduce noise, and probably outgas less co2 because the water won't be falling from so high. As long you have plenty of co2 going into the display and good circulation, you should be okay, even though a lot of it will be outgased when going into the sump/ down the overflows.

HTH


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I think that your current bioload is way to high. And I imagine changing diapers underwater would end up in some amazing nitrogen spikes :flick:

I don't hear good things about the CO2 equipment from DrF&S. On a tank this size, I'd get the good stuff now, since in the long run it will save you much more time, hassle, and $$.

Hate to say it, but I really think you've got too much lighting with those MHs. Even with pressurized CO2, I think you'll end up struggling for the right kind of coverage. If you suspend them and then are able to play with their height over the tank, this would be your best bet for trying to make them work.

If you can sell them for what you paid for them, I'd personally go with T5HOs instead. You could get a better fixture for less $$, and they're more energy-efficient and don't generate nearly as much heat.

As far as the cichlids go, you might try setting up an area just for them with sand, and protecting planted areas with drifwood, rocks, etc... but IME cichlids tend to do their own "aquascaping" and aren't ever too impressed with our efforts... they redo things to suit themselves. And since they're in the tank 24/7 with not much else to do, we tend to be on the losing side of that battle... :help:


----------



## vosstc (Jun 16, 2005)

+1 for GLA and excellent service.

I'd also recommend buying a decent CO2 package and take time investigating co2 distribution. A sump works fine, but having it sealable will help with gas exchange. Also with a high pressure pump you can look into a mazzei for co2 distribution.

Some big tank journals that might help you..

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-230g-rimless-starphire-aquaforest-56k-2.html
http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/t...-230g-rimless-starphire-aquaforest-56k-2.html
http://www.barrreport.com/general-p...lon-rimless-starfire-wood-scape-thus-far.html


----------



## hydrophyte (Mar 1, 2009)

This is going to be a great project. There seem to be a lot of people working on big tanks these days and it looks like you have a good start. I like that stand. I concur on that light--I imagine it is quite intense and that it might shine in a focused area. If you cannot switch that one with T5 lighting then you might get better spread by hanging it up higher and also use diffuser plate of the kind used for light fixtures. 

That _Tropheus_ cichlid might be disruptive in this tank, and he might also find the water params unfavorable. I understand that those fish prefer high pH and hard water.


----------



## jjp2 (May 24, 2008)

Before getting a CO2 package, check as to where you can get tanks filled and if they do an exchange or refill. Getting a nice new tank and having to exchange it sucks. 

You may have to raise the MH lights to keep the algae in check. 

Dr Fosters and Smith sell the Azoo regulator which is good, but the only needle valve is the clippard, which you would want to change out to something better.


----------



## malaybiswas (Nov 2, 2008)

Nice setup there. +1 for GLA.


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

Awesome stand. That's a deep tank, I'm not sure that T5HOs would reach the substrate for foreground plants. I really like T5HOs but my tank is only 22 inches deep.


----------



## Kfrey (Jun 20, 2009)

I just got a large tank and yesterday was thinking about filling it up and putting my son in it


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

I have two teenagers you can borrow. : )


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow cool, lots of replies... 

I hope to keep you all around to help me along the way.

I know i will have some c02 loss due to having a sump, but the tank was bought and almost set up for a reef before i switched directions. I will not have a covered sump, but will submerge the inlets to alleviate alot of splashing. On the standpipes i basically built my own durso. The water will have only about a 2" fall into my overflows.

All in all like i said i know i will have some issues, but cant really gauge them untill set-up.

As for substrates thanks for all the advice as well. I have some flourite in a 2.5 gallon, and have been please with the looks, but would like something finer for the cichlids, but i may just give them a spot to dig hidden in the tank somewhere.

With the lights i went 250 because the will penatrate the tanks depth. A 250w halide can penatrate up to 24 inches, and mine being 28 i needed the boost (in terms of reef). I will be using these light as it is what i have and dont want to sell and re-buy. 

My fish list is the problem i have not quite figured out yet. I have read all of travis's build thread and am amazed by his tank. He has kept cichlids in his planted tank, and has been one of the prettier tanks i have seen. I hope to keep tropheus, and will just work on a trial and error basis hopefully allowing me to keep a small shoal of 7 or 9. I will also want apistos, rams, and few other tangs (birchardis, calvus). 

On the c02 system if you guys wouldnt mind linking me to some that you would purchase that would be awesome.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

tagging along ..!!! nice tank btw


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

Thank you all so much. I stopped off at a pretty big planted tank store here in houston and really learned alot. It was good to be able to look at a set-up that will be similar to mine. The guys were awesome and explained all and everything i questioned. 

During some of the talks and after much re-search, and more to come, i may have to change fish selection. I have found some types of stuff that tropheus will not eat, swords, anubis, java ferns, and a few more. I want to do more research to see if i am able to work with this short list of plants. 

My fish selection would have consisted of about 15 to 20 pineapple trophs, a pair of birchardi's, a few calvus, some rams, and some apistos.

Also if someone could link me to exactly what regulator they would buy it would be awesome. For a diffuser i will run co2 straight to display, and run it through a hidden powerhead to bust it up. I am almost ready just need the c02 and substraight.


----------



## Centromochlus (May 19, 2008)

Here's the complete GLA primo co2 system, but i'd go with a larger co2 tank if i were you - 10 gallons won't last long for a 150 gallon aquarium. Here's also regulators from GLA.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

I think your light choice is perfect. I am having issue with t5ho penetrating ~22" of water.


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

Awesome thanks azfishkid. 

I am torn now for 50 more dollars i can get the ph monitor as well. I was hoping to stick to around 150$ but obviously that is not gonna happen. I may order tonight, i will go with the 5lb bottle being that i believe i can get 3 months out of it and the lfs by my house will fill it and give me my bottle back. 


Bsmith

Yeah i feel like the light choice was made for me by my tank. The height of my tank is 29 inches and it takes an intense light to penatrate. I would have to have at least 24 
t5ho( total 12 each side) to get a decent par. 

As for the fish i am still totally undecided. Seeing travis's tank makes me believe cichlids can be done, but i believe tropheus to be much more sensitive. I know the like a high 02 content as well as ph. I may just set up tank and try 1 or two, to see if they can withstand the params. I know i want some apistos, rams, birchardis, and do yall think angels would blend into this mix???

Stay tuned should be ordering some stuff tonight.


----------



## vosstc (Jun 16, 2005)

I've read that the pH monitor is overkill for two reasons. First it costs a lot compared to a drop checker (GLA has drop checkers). Second the pH monitor has the potential to over react... 

If you really have money to drop go for the pH monitor. If not, just get a drop checker and save for other items on the tank.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

+1 I have had good results with a Drop Checker. I have not used a PH monitor but it does seem overly complicated to me.



vosstc said:


> I've read that the pH monitor is overkill for two reasons. First it costs a lot compared to a drop checker (GLA has drop checkers). Second the pH monitor has the potential to over react...
> 
> If you really have money to drop go for the pH monitor. If not, just get a drop checker and save for other items on the tank.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

ok you guys talking about the PH monitor or controller? that's totally 2 different thing.
if its a monitor that you need ? PM me i got one for you ( no probe ) free .


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

Well actually on a local forum here called marshreef i found a guy selling two 5lb bottles, regulator with clippard solenoid that is brand new for 150 dollars. I couldnt help but think this is a great deal so i am opting to buy. 

And as far as the ph monitors thanks for the save in money. I will also order a drop checker from gla.

Keep the advice comeing.....


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow kali, thats a very generouse offer, but i have already ordered a drop checker from gla. 

The regulator i got was a milwauke, with two 5lb bottles. Anyone know anything about milwauke regs?


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

oneoffcustom said:


> Wow kali, thats a very generouse offer, but i have already ordered a drop checker from gla.
> 
> The regulator i got was a milwauke, with two 5lb bottles. Anyone know anything about milwauke regs?


I used to have one. It's a good beginner reg, but watch out for "end of tank dumps"


----------



## cah925 (May 18, 2007)

I'm interested to see how the MH's do for you. I have a 26" tall tank and I'm having trouble with getting the light to the bottom using T5HOs. Many of my stems only have a crown due to not enough light intensity getting to the rest of the plant. I considered switching to MH, but those are expensive lights. I'm going to try a rescape with lower light plants first, mostly crypts, anubias, ferns. I have a few stems that are doing very well and I'll incorporate them in the new scape also.


----------



## bsmith (Jan 8, 2007)

Have you ever had pc's on that tank?



cah925 said:


> I'm interested to see how the MH's do for you. I have a 26" tall tank and I'm having trouble with getting the light to the bottom using T5HOs. Many of my stems only have a crown due to not enough light intensity getting to the rest of the plant. I considered switching to MH, but those are expensive lights. I'm going to try a rescape with lower light plants first, mostly crypts, anubias, ferns. I have a few stems that are doing very well and I'll incorporate them in the new scape also.


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

Like i said, being an expirianced reefkeeper, light was something i already had. If you go to aquatraders.com you can pick up lights at a great price via compacts to halides. I paid 109$ for each fixture, and thats a great deal. 

I did pick up the milwauke and two 5lb co2s for 150. My next purchase will be substrate.

Will add pics later of my stand pipes and co2 stuff.....


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

oneoffcustom said:


> Wow kali, thats a very generouse offer,


 no biggee.. again this's a pinpoint PH monitor not milwaukee PH controller. if you feel that you need the monitor just let me know , its sitting here doing none , i dont do reef anymore , dont need to see what my PH is 24/7 !!


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok, i am ready to pick a substrate. I am confused on what i want. 

I have seen several tanks using playsand, and several using crushed arragonite.

I must admit i like the look of the arragonite, with its light color. Can plants be grown in this with the use if fertz?


----------



## FastTimes (Oct 16, 2008)

i love how aga overflows are set off the corners.


----------



## rbarn (Mar 21, 2009)

oneoffcustom said:


> Ok, i am ready to pick a substrate. I am confused on what i want.
> 
> I have seen several tanks using playsand, and several using crushed arragonite.
> 
> I must admit i like the look of the arragonite, with its light color. Can plants be grown in this with the use if fertz?



3 words

*Mineralized Top Soil*

do a search.


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

Decided to use aquariumplants.com soil. Going to get 2 5g buckets, should cover 8 of the 9 square feet.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

rbarn said:


> 3 words
> 
> *Mineralized Top Soil*
> 
> do a search.


+1 if i could come back in time , thats what i would do !!


----------



## alindeman1989 (Aug 9, 2009)

its my kid in a tank ooooo my kid in a tank baby. 
1 place a towel in the tank
2 put your kid in the tank
3 show you wife the tank
and thats how you put your kid in a tank. 
lol sorry i like the d*** in a box song and for some reason i was remided of this

btw rad tank your lucky man


----------



## Lord Mort (Aug 1, 2009)

Well, I guess I'll be tagging along too. I'm also in the process of setting up my first planted tank and have extensive background with cichlids and reefkeeping.

I just got my order of substrate from aquariumplants.com

There's a "procedure" involved that you should follow because you dont want to rinse out too many minerals but you also need to get the finer stuff out or it'll cloud the water. I spoke with their guy Mark on the phone and he gave me a good suggestion as to how to do this.

I'd write it now but this post is already waaaaaay longer than I had intended. Let me know if you want to hear it.


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

*Interested*



Lord Mort said:


> Well, I guess I'll be tagging along too. I'm also in the process of setting up my first planted tank and have extensive background with cichlids and reefkeeping.
> 
> I just got my order of substrate from aquariumplants.com
> 
> ...


 
I am deffinatly interested cause i to plan on ordering a couple 5 gallon buckets from them. How big is your tank?


----------



## FSM (Jan 13, 2009)

Aquariumplants.com substrate is supposed to be basically the same thing as soilmaster select/turface...which is a fraction of the price.


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

FSM said:


> Aquariumplants.com substrate is supposed to be basically the same thing as soilmaster select/turface...which is a fraction of the price.


you're 100% right!!! but sms ( gray color) is really hard to find . i was gonna take a road trip to sound bend IN to pick up some when i was setting up my tank but then awwww LOL


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

*hmmm...*



FSM said:


> Aquariumplants.com substrate is supposed to be basically the same thing as soilmaster select/turface...which is a fraction of the price.


Where do you find these other substrates????


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

I may go the soil master select route. FSM, do you know who may sell this. Home depot, lowes???


----------



## kali (May 8, 2009)

oneoffcustom said:


> I may go the soil master select route. FSM, do you know who may sell this. Home depot, lowes???


call lesco near you ..its call turface now .SMS is discoutinue. but some place still got some if you're lucky.


----------



## JDowns (Mar 6, 2008)

Turface and SMS are the same product. Search for Profile Products and use thier store locator to find a dealer near you.


----------



## topfrog007 (Dec 30, 2007)

OneOff, 

You should really look into Mineralized top soil. You can cap it with many different options. Read more here:

http://www.aquaticplantcentral.com/...-mineralized-soil-substrate-aaron-talbot.html


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

I have read this a few times. I would like to be interested but havent a clue as to where to get some of the stuff he uses. The soil can be purchased from home depot, but where can i find the color quartz, or the dolomite, or the potash? I have looked online and keep coming up with dead links. Also i have heard alot of horror stories of faild attempts on this. I do not have the money to do twice. On the other hand i have heard all good things on turface.


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

Also he only gives a mention of amounts on clay 1/4lb to square foot. What about the rest? Do amounts not matter? 

Im not being dissmissive on this substrate just looking for help on it. I must admit it sounds awesome, and his tank speaks for itself.


----------



## Down_Shift (Sep 20, 2008)

Nice tank!!
The tank looks a bit over stocked right now. Might want to take the baby out :hihi: Cute kid!

The stand looks really nice too.


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

lol... thanks... 

They get big quick, and the person i got her from said she would only grow to the size of her tank, lmao....


----------



## Lord Mort (Aug 1, 2009)

oneoffcustom said:


> I am deffinatly interested cause i to plan on ordering a couple 5 gallon buckets from them. How big is your tank?


My tank is a 30 gal cube. I used 1 5gal bucket and ended up with a good 4" bed.

Basically the recommendation I received from ap.com was to use another bucket and fill it up w/ about 3" of substrate. Fill the bucket up w/ water from your hose and stir up the substrate the whole time. As soon as the bucket is full, pour out the water. That's it, you only do this once.

From here, you can put the substrate either in the tank or in to another bucket. Start over with another 3" and continue the same way.

It's important that the tank is empty when you add the substrate. You dont want to dump the substrate in through a bunch of water as this will cause all the fine particles to end up on the surface. Once you have the substrate in there and you're ready to fill the tank w/ water, use some sort of piece of plastic laid on top of the substrate to deflect the water. You don't want to stir it up cuz it will cloud the water for a long time.

I used the lid from a bucket as my deflector.

Good Luck.


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

*Finally some progress...*

Finally the move has taken place and we are getting settled in. I know i have went back and forth on the substrate, but have finally landed useing turface. Originally i planned on useing the aquariumplants substrate but have read its nothing more than soilmaster select, and turface is the same thing. For the amount saved color does no matter to me.

Today i purchased a good size chunk of wood, and also bought 10 rummy nose tetras for my qt. So far in my qt i have 2 golden rams, a german blue ram, albino bushy nose pleco, and 2 koi angelfish. I will be getting substrate today after work, then will post some pictures of my progress, get some scaping advice from the pros.


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

Are you planning on having an open top? 
I like it when a reefer does a planted tank. You guys really know how to go high light/tech. 
I have turface in my 125 and really like it. It is really light weight, so it can be difficult to get some of the plants to stay planted. But overall it works great.


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

Wow today was a bad day in my journey.

On friday my dad and I leveled the stand out and began rinsing the turface. My over all impression so far on the turface, is great color, and even better price.

As far as bad, after all sustrate was placed and tank was filled I found a huge leak on the return bulkheads. Ended up having to drain and re-do silicon on them.

On a good note i was able to get drift wood soaking, also got 10 rummy nose tetra's. Will post pics soon.


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

*Yikes...*



yikesjason said:


> Are you planning on having an open top?
> I like it when a reefer does a planted tank. You guys really know how to go high light/tech.
> I have turface in my 125 and really like it. It is really light weight, so it can be difficult to get some of the plants to stay planted. But overall it works great.


No i plan on using glass tops to help with the gas exchange, due to my sump. Should also help with evap.


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

Ok so plans they always seem to change. The 150g i have had up for sale for months, and finally had some intrest in it. When i started this thread i had all but given up on the sale but have now sold it. I have chosen to do a 65 gallon tank, which i have already filled with water, 1 large piece of driftwood, and some old dried out live rock. I will begin getting plants this week or next. I am still going high tech with pressurized co2 and high light. Hopefully i can keep you guys around for some help.


----------



## Coltonorr (Mar 12, 2008)

isn't live rock going to increase your pH and hardness?


----------



## yikesjason (Jul 2, 2008)

It is too bad the 150 is gone. I was looking forward to another big tank. I don't think there are enough big tanks on here.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

Coltonorr said:


> isn't live rock going to increase your pH and hardness?


Yes. He will need to do a plenty of big water changes throughout the week otherwise.


----------



## oneoffcustom (Aug 5, 2009)

May i ask why i need to do several huge water changes? The rock has been dried out for over a year outside. I am not disputing simply asking cause i have no clue.


----------



## CL (Mar 13, 2008)

It will really affect water hardness.
But if you are keeping hard water species, then it might be ok?


----------

